# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  GoFundMe steals Freedom Convoy's funds

## OneDumbBlonde

I think we all saw this coming.

Make sure to request your refund if you donated.

I'm never donating to another GFM; I hope people starting using any other funding avenue.

https://medium.com/gofundme-stories/...r-4ca7e9714e82

----------

BooBoo (02-04-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hermannsdenkmal (02-04-2022),Kodiak (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-04-2022),old dog (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-05-2022),Quark (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-04-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

surprised it took this long.

no conservative cause should EVER try to use gofuckme.

----------

BooBoo (02-04-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hermannsdenkmal (02-04-2022),Kodiak (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-04-2022)

----------


## Quark

Well we all knew this was going to happen. Of course ALL police and government are going to say it is rioting and violence. After all these same police and government officials support ANTIFA and BLM. From all the footage I've seen so far I haven't seen any rioting or violence from the Freedom Convoy  but from the police and government officials if any.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-04-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> From all the footage I've seen so far I haven't seen any rioting or violence from the Freedom Convoy  but from the police and government officials if any.


Exactly!!  I've been watching footage almost non-stop all week.  They're lying to suit their intention.

----------

BooBoo (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Quark (02-05-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-04-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

Not surprising at all unfortunately :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## crcook84

Instead of going through the refund form, go through the financial institution that you sent the money with (whether it was with your Debit or Credit card or something else) and go through a *charge back* or an *arbitration process*. You can claim the reason is fraud due to the fact that the money is not going to the cause by which you were donating money for. Also, they've started a new fund on GiveSendGo:

https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022

https://www.givesendgo.com/Warroomcanadanet

I think the website is getting so much traffic that their server is having a hard time staying online.

----------

BooBoo (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),nonsqtr (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Instead of going through the refund form, go through the financial institution that you sent the money with (whether it was with your Debit or Credit card or something else) and go through a *charge back* or an *arbitration process*. You can claim the reason is fraud due to the fact that the money is not going to the cause by which you were donating money for. Also, they've started a new fund on GiveSendGo:
> 
> https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022
> 
> https://www.givesendgo.com/Warroomcanadanet
> 
> I think the website is getting so much traffic that their server is having a hard time staying online.


 That's what I'm doing. I heard each charge back costs godefraudme $29.  Make them rue the day. There were around 110,000 individual donors, last time I looked.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## Hillofbeans

I hope there is a class action suit brought that bankrupts the commies

----------

El Guapo (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The fuckwits think they're winning with this underhanded ass-clownery. I've got news for them: _it's only strengthening our resolve._
 They've reenergized the people.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> That's what I'm doing. I heard each charge back costs godefraudme $29.  Make them rue the day. There were around 110,000 individual donors, last time I looked.


I thought the donors was over 200k, but not positive on that.  Regardless...

And I heard something similar about the chargeback costs. I can't verify though. 

Screenshot_20220204-190901_Facebook.jpg

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I thought the donors was over 200k, but not positive on that.  Regardless...
> 
> And I heard something similar about the chargeback costs. I can't verify though. 
> 
> Attachment 65406


 The chargeback drive is being mentioned all over different platforms. So far I have seen zero posts showing that it isn't a thing. So it looks like it is a thing.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

GiveSendGo is crawling slowly, indicating that it's getting a lot of traffic.
 I see over there that under two different drives, $500,000 has already been raised. It's only a few hours old! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

GO FUND ME SUSPENDS FREEDOM CONVOY 10 MILLION DOLLAR DONATIONS - REFUSES TO RETURN MONEY


This guy is pissed and don't blame him one bit :Angry20:

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),nonsqtr (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-05-2022)

----------


## Quark

That was to be expected by Big Tech.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## crcook84

I think the messages getting passed around about customers considering a charge back or arbitration as opposed to the refund process scared GoFundMe into automatically refunding all the donors.

----------

nonsqtr (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> That was to be expected by Big Tech.


Big Tech can kiss my ass.

I could bring them to their knees in SECONDS.

Maybe someday I will. Cause I'm getting just about that pissed.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),Quark (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I think the messages getting passed around about customers considering a charge back or arbitration as opposed to the refund process scared GoFundMe into automatically refunding all the donors.


 Oh, there's much more in store for gofraudme. Aside from Gov. DeSantis' investigating them and lawsuits by the score lining up at their door, it seems the fuckwit Mayor of Ottawa tweeted a public thank you to GFM for _acting at his behest_ to seize the funds. That's a Canadian Charter of Rights violation right there. 
 A shitstorm's a-brewin' for those fucking insects. Oh yes.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

GiveSendGo has been hit with bot cyber attacks.

You know, what do progs do when they don't get their way?

Denial of service attacks.

Gee, maybe that's what should happen to GoFuckMe, now that it's apparently ok to cyber-attack site you don't like!

Everyone should RUN AWAY from GoFuckMe.  Put them out of business.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------

